# Just saw this on Reddit, thought you might like it



## gertvanjoe (31/8/15)

I know I'm not supposed to promote other places in here but come on, Reddit needs no promotion.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ecigclassi..._mods_for_sale_squonkers_100_each_will_throw/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I know I'm not supposed to promote other places in here but come on, Reddit needs no promotion.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ecigclassi..._mods_for_sale_squonkers_100_each_will_throw/


Good deal


----------

